# 1965 Convertible wheel options



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I have come back to the wheels again and figured I would get opinions from the site members....

Basically I need 17" + wheels to clear the large disc brakes I will be installing (LS1 brakes) and now I am thinking 17" x8" front and 17 x9" rear (with 245/45 and 275/40). The two wheels I am considering are the American Racing Torque Thrust II and the Year One Rally II. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No replies?? I'll go, then. Torque Thrusts. Rally II's bother me on anything pre- '67. I'll also say that my diameter limit is 15", but I realize you have big brakes.


----------



## GoatSilver (Aug 9, 2015)

cij911 said:


> Well I have come back to the wheels again and figured I would get opinions from the site members....
> 
> Basically I need 17" + wheels to clear the large disc brakes I will be installing (LS1 brakes) and now I am thinking 17" x8" front and 17 x9" rear (with 245/45 and 275/40). The two wheels I am considering are the American Racing Torque Thrust II and the Year One Rally II. What are your thoughts ?



I think that American Racing Torque Thrust II with:
17" x 8" front + 245/45 
17 x 9" rear + 275/40

sounds great. I'm interested to see a picture.

The LS1 Brakes conversion also sounds intriguing. 
Q: Is there a link that further explains how to do this for a '67? Thanks!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I replied to this a while ago, but in the interest of helping a member not waste money on the wrong wheels and tires, here is what I got this spring. I went with a 17x9 in the rear and a 17x8 in the front. The rear rim has a back space of 5", the front rims are 4.75". Rims are American Racing VN70 series, polished.


Tires are Nitto 555 series that have redline installed by Diamondback tires. Rear are 275x40x17 and the front are 225x45x17. I have a thousand miles on this setup since April and have absolutely no rubbing, either front or rear.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

A few more pics of my setup.


----------

